# Argument from tricks of the trade.



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm with Slim on this one, a line laser is the **** for hanging perfect tricky stairwells. I use mine on a lot of hanging jobs.
I use it for scribing in stairs where they don't leave enough room for the rock and it works, killer! With a line laser, there's no more guessing and hoping it fits.
I always use it on my strait flex because it makes builders think I really care about the finished product.

Moore, I've gone back over my work time and time again and personally, have never even see a screw pop. We always use 1 1/4" black screws, no glue, 3 in the field. It doesn't matter if it's a cracker box or a custom, I hang the same. I will say one thing, I have routinely fixed popped screws from other hangers, but every one that wasn't the victim of direct damage was a fine thread screw in wood. You need new damn hangers!
*
I'm not a framer, I don't shim walls, I don't put in backers, and I don't cut crowned studs.*


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I guess chalk lines are too expensive these days, compared to lasers:whistling2:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I guess chalk lines are too expensive these days, compared to lasers:whistling2:


Lol, you're just jealous.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Lol, you're just jealous.


To be honest, we used a laser once, on a commercial job though. It was walls On a very long run, lay downs, 4 sheets high, and the floor was really bad. but once we established the line, we chalked over the laser line.

as to the other thread, the point was do you really need a laser when shacking. In a house, odds are there's always something you can get a measure off (roof, floor ex.) In a stairwell, if worse came to worse, a level will work just as good.

In commercial though, there are times a laser could come into play, but in a house...... doubtful, a good cutter would have things figured out before a labourer could walk to the truck and fetch the laser, and bring it back:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I guess chalk lines are too expensive these days, compared to lasers:whistling2:


You could apply that same argument to a bazooka vs. pan & knife or banjo too.

And the come back is....."but the bazooka is just so much faster and will save you time and make you money and etc.!":whistling2:


As for the good cutter and the kid walking out to the truck for the laser....what if the good cutter carried the laser in to the job when he showed up, because he knew what he was going to be doing that day?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> You could apply that same argument to a bazooka vs. pan & knife or banjo too.
> 
> And the come back is....."but the bazooka is just so much faster and will save you time and make you money and etc.!":whistling2:
> 
> ...


your just jealous that I own a bazooka, and you don't:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> your just jealous that I own a bazooka, and you don't:whistling2:


And you're just jealous that I have a fancy line laser for trouble-free stairwells:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> And you're just jealous that I have a fancy line laser for trouble-free stairwells:whistling2:


We got a real nice one slim, take a look at this one, cost 20 bucks. who's jealous now:whistling2: http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...T<>prd_id=845524443290599&bmUID=1320101600708


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Its final,,,,,,,,,,,,,

I am getting too old

When I need a laser to cut a stirwell, just bring me my wheelchair, and I'll go back to the nursing home


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> We got a real nice one slim, take a look at this one, cost 20 bucks. who's jealous now:whistling2: http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524443290599&bmUID=1320101600708


:lol: You're right, I'm totally jealous.



Capt-sheetrock said:


> Its final,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> I am getting too old
> 
> When I need a laser to cut a stirwell, just bring me my wheelchair, and I'll go back to the nursing home


Come on Capt, it has nothing to do with being old, or "needing" a laser for a stairwell. I don't "need" a laser for a stairwell, seeing as how the one I posted about in "tricks" was the first I had used it on. I mean, the other two stairwells I have hung in my entire life as a drywaller whistling2 went fine without it. My POINT was that it improved the process enough to warrant a comment from me. That stairwell was so clean you could eat off of it:laughing:, and it happened quicker than it usually does (well, on my other two stairwells).

HOWEVER, the image of you plucking your Appalachian geetar in that thar wheelie-chair is amusing, so you may continue on with it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

[smile]


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> :lol: You're right, I'm totally jealous.
> 
> Come on Capt, it has nothing to do with being old, or "needing" a laser for a stairwell. I don't "need" a laser for a stairwell, seeing as how the one I posted about in "tricks" was the first I had used it on. I mean, the other two stairwells I have hung in my entire life as a drywaller whistling2 went fine without it. My POINT was that it improved the process enough to warrant a comment from me. That stairwell was so clean you could eat off of it:laughing:, and it happened quicker than it usually does (well, on my other two stairwells).
> 
> HOWEVER, the image of you plucking your Appalachian geetar in that thar wheelie-chair is amusing, so you may continue on with it.


 Gee i think your just funning me!!!!!!

I feel pretty sure you have hung at least 5 stairwells!!!!!!


I still don't think it would help tho,,, its a neat toy, no doubt,,,,, but kinda overkill,,,, ain't it?????


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Gee i think your just funning me!!!!!!
> 
> I feel pretty sure you have hung at least 5 stairwells!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Okay, we'll call it 5 then 

You ARE stuck in your ways, aren't you?

Here's why it's better than snapping a line, or measuring from the floor/rim joist, etc...

The line is continuous, you can access it from anywhere (you could do this if you left your chalk line suspended I suppose, but only on one side at a time, unless you chose to use two lines.)

When using the rim as a measuring point, you have to do more math. And while I enjoy working out some multi-variable integral functions, I DON'T want to do them in a stairwell, where I could make a mistake and cost myself even more time.

I know, I'm not going to convince you of anything. But it IS easier, and the laser is the size of a tape measure, so it's not a big deal to toss it in the truck on hang day if there's a stairwell, or a crooked remodel. I might be a young snot-nosed green around the ears punk, but I'm JUST as lazy as the next guy......so there:tt2:


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> And you're just jealous that I have a fancy line laser for trouble-free stairwells:whistling2:



LOL, see, here in Texas we train our framers to lay out stairways right. After our training, they put a 2 by on first then the stair stringer... Leaves a nice gap for one slant cut all the way down!! lol. Actually, it's very rare that I have to cut out steps anymore. When I do......ugh......


----------



## jasminee2015 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Line Lasers*

Thanks for your nice information.


----------

